

Introducing New LaunchRock: A Complete Re-Build - bryanjowers
http://blog.launchrock.com/new-launchrock-themes-landing-pages/

======
bsmith
Looks great, but your sticky header/nav bar takes up a quarter of the browser
on my 13" MacBook. I'm all for sticky nav, but please make it smaller!

~~~
jiggy2011
Agreed, especially when there is a ton of unused horizontal real estate on my
screen. If you want to pin stuff, put it there. It's basically the 1024x768
browsing experience.

------
DanielOcean
LaunchRock needs better compliance with CAN SPAM, perhaps double opt-in
integration with a email marketing platform like MailChimp, AWeber, et. al. It
should also have an option for unsubscribing, even with the automatically
generated email. And at least a basic privacy policy integration that complies
with Google AdWords.. because traffic doesn't just magically appear on your
launch page.

------
jhuckestein
In case anyone from launchrock is reading this: I'd be much more likely to use
launchrock if I could embed the relevant functionality (signups, sharing,
referrals) using javascript.

You're about to reimplement every tool that somebody would want to use to set
up a landing page, beginning with an editor. What if I want to use a wordpress
blog as my landing page. What if I wanted to embed the launchrock lead gen
tools with some announcement that is posted on another site? I think that'd be
useful and you wouldn't have to build so many things.

~~~
jaymstr
We do offer a JS embed option just for this. Just chose the widget option when
you get started.

------
ricardobeat
Login fails completely on the latest Firefox (16/OSX).

~~~
beatpanda
I have the same problem.

------
timjahn
"Current Customers: The new platform is being rolled out over the next couple
weeks. Currently, only new Customers will have access but please don’t think
we forgot about you"

Ouch. I understand there is a large amount of technical work involved in
getting everybody transitioned over smoothly, but you'd think they'd get the
current customers ported over first, instead of driving off without them and
promising they'll be back to pick'em up soon.

~~~
bryanjowers
This was a decision that was made with careful thought. Because most of the
rebuild was matching feature parity, our current customers would get little
benefit from the new platform because they have already launched their site
and building their audience. The new suite of features that we're announcing
benefit our Customers who have not launched a site yet. Due to the size of the
rebuild, this was just not a possibility, unfortunately.

------
huhtenberg
Something to fix - <http://i49.tinypic.com/29dweph.jpg>

------
urlwolf
Can one export mails to mailchimp? Or integrate with them? Looks like without
double opt-in, they may not take me?

What are we supposed to do once there's a sizeable email list?

------
Cobi
Really excited to see the new advanced features in an awesome product, while
remaining easy to use.

------
cyrusradfar
Looks really interesting. Love the new themes.

------
KaoruAoiShiho
Can't login bros.

~~~
jaymstr
Can you shoot more details to support@launchrock.com? We'll figure out the bug
as quickly as we can.

------
scottblew
more than launch pages? finally!

------
Matt_Mickiewicz
Congrats to Jameson & team!

